# Nice Day On The South Coast Today



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Done about 900 trouble-free miles on the SF31 since the restoration. I love this bike :wub: .


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely

KEEP THE MOTOR RUNNIN


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

good tag plate


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> good tag plate


It Should say 710 yum!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine would say 710 EUW! h34r:

Lovely bike, Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely to see it back together Paul........


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

703 + 007 = 710, Moneypenny.

Obscure but hey. Great Bike Paul....Roast sometime, are you busy this weekend?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A real beauty Paul B)

I wish & had the mechanical ability & patience to restore & own one like it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a wonderful looking bike, and such magnificent piece of engineering :yes:


----------

